# Add spool valve to Kubota B2420



## Chas64 (May 14, 2019)

Hi all,
I am quite new to tractor matters. We have a B2420 we bought new and didn't spec any rear hydraulics, just basic 3point lift. This was deliberate as we knew what work we wanted it to do. But, isn't there always a but..... Now we have bought a hydraulic fence post ram which needs a single line. It could go straight on our old MF larger tractor with rear hydraulics but it would be more manoeuvrable and therefore useful on the Kubota.
The handbook tells me there is a dedicated take-off point for adding extra hydraulics and ive found it on our machine. It states max flow for accessory is 16.6 l/min which must be ok for a single ram for the post ram?
Has anyone done this sort of mod and or can offer advice or point me in the right direction please? I'd rather do it myself just for the satisfaction and i expect it will be cheaper than the dealer anyway.. And it will end up how i want it!
Thank you.
Chas.


----------

